# LEAK FIX...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone ever have luck fixing a leak without draining and digging...? I think I know where at least one leak is, ( wet spot outside dike) and have thought about digging there and trying to pour some concrete into any moving water I find....will this work...? AH2


----------

